# Bullet Blitz



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

I know this is not new, but at least it is being talked about. Interesting article by Fox News.

www.foxnews.com/us/2013/05/06/bulle...es-ammo-shelves-empty/?test=latestnews]Bullet blitz: Demand from public, government leaves ammo shelves empty | Fox News[/url]


----------



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

From the conclusion of the article:

"The last “surge” in demand only lasted six quarters, and this one, though manufacturers changed their expectations in the last month, now expect demand to remain strong through the end of the year. Some even wonder if it will extend into the new year and beyond."

That is not good news. I had hoped things would be back to normal by now. When did this current shortage start? I just started shooting in January, so ammo scarcity is all I've ever known.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That's about when it kicked-in at its current level. Before Christmas, some calibers were getting scarce, but I assumed it was just folks buying for holiday gifting (or stocking up in advance of buying/receiving a new blaster). In my area, pre-Thanksgiving, you could still get just about anything off-the-shelf, but supplies were getting thinner, even then.


----------

